# Vostok K34



## Draygo

Like many people who are into Russian watches, I'm a big fan of the Komandirskie and I have both a black and a white dialled version. The trouble is, I like them more than I wear them. I think this is down to the size - they're just that bit too small for my liking and made worse by the 18mm lug width.

So I've often wondered whether a modern Vostok would be a good idea (they started producing an all-new K-34 a few years back).

Anyway, to cut a long story short I took the plunge a few weeks ago - weakened by a bit too much Lagavulin  They do these with grey and black dials, but the slightly more unusual full-time dial version kind of appealed to me.

I'm not sure what the cognoscenti think of these, and I don't think I've seen one on here (although I've seen them 'elsewhere'). So I thought I'd post a few pics and a mini review.

The quality is pretty good - and it feels nice and solid. A real step up from the 1980s (and earlier) models, imho. It wears well and the size is perfect. It keeps the basic Komandirskie case style, with prominent crown guards. I like the quite chunky crowns - the main one is signed with a Boctock 'B' logo, the other is unsigned (adjusts the internal 24-hour bezel).

I like the lack of date window â€¦this will be a bit of a quick-out-the-box beater for me, so its nice not have to set a date via the usual Russian 'slow-set' method. One thing it has lost, by the way, is the infamous 'wobbly crown'. It seems to keep good time, although I've not had it long to really test this.

The lume is more like a torch - especially if I've been in the kitchen for a while under the halogens - but it doesn't seem to retain the intensity for that long. The greenish lume glows gently even in normal to low light. There's not been much actual sunlight round here recently, so I'm not sure if it will 'charge up' well during normal wear. By the way, the internal bezel is not lumed.

Unusually for a Vostok, it has a display back - revealing the 2426 movement which is not exactly a looker, despite the 'Chistopol stripes' on the rotor!

It has negatives though: the dial details are so densely black and slightly glossy that they're kind of plasticky-looking (made worse, I guess by the contrasting creamy dial) but I must say that I'm getting used to this! And I'd have liked Cyrillic script and a proper Boctok logo.

And the last gripe is the strap - although its nice quality, thick leather and looks good, the release buttons on the butterfly deployant clasp are too wide and too sharp. I'll take a file to it soon, I think. But a new strap is a must.

All in all, though, I'm pretty pleased with it: a lot of watch for under Â£100.

The specs:

Vostok 2426, automatic with GMT

42mm wide excluding crown

13mm deep

Lug to lug 46mm

Lug width 20mm

Brushed stainless steel case

Mineral glass front and back

10 ATM water resistance

Thanks for reading. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Draygo




----------



## mel

It's very "Raketa-ish" looking to me in a way, ( not that I'm saying that's bad mind :lol










so mine says Hello !


----------



## citizenhell

Like this, particularly the lume shot.


----------



## Kutusov

Good catch! I had considered getting one for myself but I figured they were too expensive comparing to the regular Amphibias. Didn't knew these were full lume!

I must say it looks much,, much nicer than on stock photos and 42mm is also a good size for me! Good thing it doesn't have a date also, it's something I really don't use and it's a pain to reset if you let the watch stop... especially with this movement which doesn't have a quick date set!

@Mel... how do see a Raketa in there?? Have you been sharing Draygo's Lagavulin??


----------



## Chromejob

Wow, that's nice ... even if the 24H hand is fixed (not independently settable), it's an easily read watch.

Hey, if you don't want that curved end strap for yours, I'll take it! I have some 18mm straps on order from Roy for my recent Vostok purchase, but on a whim one day, I bought a rather cheap ($15) 22mm leather strap at Target, carefully cut and glued back leather to form a notch, and forced it into the 18mm gaps. For the most part, the strap is similar than the OEM crap strap (thicker though, suiting the watch more), and wears comfortably. I put a friction butterfly deployant on it as the strap's Chinese buckle sucked major chow mein.

Consider doing the same.










Another thought ... Mickie500 on ebay (Phoenix seller) has some slight seconds "silky Italian nylon" NATO straps on offer ... I'm tempted to get one.

BTW, nice lume shot -- consider posting it here.


----------



## bowie

that's a very nice looking watch.

bowie


----------



## Guest

nice clean looking watch.

love the lumi shot


----------



## Draygo

Thanks for your comments, guys.


----------



## martinzx

Hi ,

Thanks for a great informative review, my view for what its worth,love the lume, size wise 20mm lugs are great, not to sure about the hands & dial print & numbers & colours, at the moment but could grow on me, great to see, wear it in health my friend.

Best regards Martin


----------



## victor4620

Hello all, been a bit of a lurker on here, but felt I had to join when I saw this thread, very nice watch draygo, where did you get it, just out of interest...?


----------



## Draygo

Thanks guys

@martinzx - You're right - not exactly a subtle dial! I'm getting used to it and like it more as I wear it. I've just put it on a Watchadoo bracelet which really works imho (photos when there's sunlight).

@Victor4620 - No links allowed here  and I can't PM you ... but try Googling for Meranom (they also have an ebay store). But all the authorised Vostok sellers have these or similar variations on the K-34 (black dial, grey). I think the Titanium ones are long gone :thumbsdown: .

Edit for typo


----------



## Vaurien

Very fine watch! :notworthy:

I like the yellow dial :clap:


----------

